# Mixing a sabel and Nubian



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I need opinions please 8) 

We are not interested in showing goats, we only raise them for milking alone. So with that in mind my question is. 

I have two Sable does we just purchased (both are registered and have excellent milking bloodlines) we raise Nubians, however. Would we get a good milking cross with a Nubian buck or should I find a sable breeder to breed them?

Also, for those of you who have sable/ Nubian crosses can you post some pictures for me please? I'm curious if the get the floppy ears...lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go with what will sell well. Do registered goats sell better in your area? You can ask a higher price for registered goats. But if you are just interested in milk and don't care, using the Nubian should be fine. You have a chance for upright, airplane or floppy ears.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You will essentially get a snubian, nice cross! I will try to post some pictures later. The ears tend to be short pendulous ears.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If you don't care that they are mixed (if both are registered the kids can be registered as experimental) then I think the real question is do they complement each other?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would think if the buck comes from a mom with good milking history, and your sables do too, you can't lose there.

Would love to see pics of those


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

keren said:


> You will essentially get a snubian, nice cross! I will try to post some pictures later. The ears tend to be short pendulous ears.


I thought Snubians were Saanen X Nubian goats. Can you get the same thing by crossing with a Sable?

ETA: Never mind. I just looked up what a Sable was, it IS a Saanen.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll try to get you some pics today


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you so much! I cannot wait to see them, Keren!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

I was thinking that a sable is a Saanen, just a cream colored one. I didn't know it was a different breed.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

A sable is a saanen, not only cream coloured, several other colours as well. They are registered separately, but essentially they are the same breed, just separated by colour. Much the same as Angus (black) and Red Angus.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just like Keren said they are essentially the same, Sables are just off colored Saanens. If a Saanen kid is born with any color it is registered as a Sable. Although, if it doesn't get changed, starting in 2015 Saanen x Saanen crosses that come out with color will no longer be able to migrate to the Sable herdbook, they will go down as experimental. This was just passed this fall and is the center of a huge debate as it was passed without input from the members. Hopefully it will get changed this year because the Sable has only been a "breed" since 2005, so they have a pretty small gene pool.

A Snubian should have higher production but also higher butterfat from the Nubian. I think most would have larger airplane ears, or short floppy ears.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

are Snubians a recognized breed?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If both parents are registered the kid(s) would be registered as Experimental, so in a way yes a Snubian is recognized, but they don't get listed on the papers as Snubian, just Experimental.


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

We didn't breed the girls to our Nubian buck, what we did do is sell all of our Nubians and now have all Registered Sables. We have 2 beautiful bucks and 2 beautiful does. We have kids due in March 2014!!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, that takes care of your problem! Congrats on your choice and your new herd.


----------

